# Curious as to invertebrates of Montana, Wyoming, and the Dakotas...



## Arthroverts (May 23, 2020)

Hello all, making a trip out to the above states here soon, and am curious as to what others have found there invertebrate-wise (and to a lesser extent reptile/amphibian-wise). I don't expect there to be much, but don't want to miss out on anything that I might be able to find.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## hecklad (May 23, 2020)

I believe there are a couple solifugid species that are up there


----------



## pannaking22 (May 26, 2020)

Actually you can find quite a bit of stuff up there. Orthoptera diversity is pretty high because you get a lot of the plains species. Some tiger beetles, tenebs, carabids. Have you poked through the BugGuide Advanced Search tool? You can pick your taxon and state and it'll give you a list with photos. Pretty nifty!



			BugGuide Advanced Search
		

That's an example using tiger beetles.


----------



## RTTB (Jun 14, 2020)

I had some Paruroctonus boreus that were collected in Wyoming.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jun 14, 2020)

I didn't know they ranged that far east...good to know!

I found _Triops longicaudatus_ while I was out there, probably the most amazing thing I saw on the trip.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## StampFan (Jun 14, 2020)

Montana has Western Black Widow spiders, and Northern Scorpions.


----------

